# Meet Pete!



## Southern by choice (Aug 5, 2016)

Pete doesn't get much mention and I am not sure why... 
He like the others, has turned out to be a wonderful dog!

Pete was known as P.T. for those of you that followed the Callie/D pup thread!
PT was short for "pocket Toli".
He was the smallest little guy at birth and fit in our pocket so nicely!
Boy did he grow up!

He always has a "smile"- the pyr side of him. 
He has a little longer coat than some of the other boys, but still nothing like the long pyr coat. He has done well with the other boys. He is aware he is not the lead and does well with it. However I do see that once he gets his own field he will be the "boss". He is a sensitive boy and really wants to be "top dog" in his human handlers eyes. So of course everyday I tell him how awesome he is but these dogs are smart... he knows Blue and Chunk outrank him. 

Always hard for me to see a really great dog that has lead potential be stifled because of birth/pecking order. Not for long though... new land and new fields coming soon!

Blue is Callie's favorite. Always has been, always will be. 
Pete is my love! He is so wonderful with visitors and a gentle dog. 
Pete stays wherever we put him BUT he gets so happy when we call him and the gates are closed! It is "our game" he will jump over and come to us! We only do this with Pete! He loves it and I think it makes him feel special.

Here he is... he was sleeping when we called him... up and over! See his smile! I LOVE his smile. Yes, that is a 4ft gate.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1379413015407166


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 5, 2016)

very cute, nice to see how he has grown!


----------



## TAH (Aug 5, 2016)

He cute 

He looks like a good boy.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 5, 2016)

Another awesome "D" & Callie "pup"! I have to say Southern, you absolutely hit the jackpot with that litter! Even though it was all boys, they are ALL the pick of the litter in one way or another.



Southern by choice said:


> Not for long though... new land and new fields coming soon!



That is Soooooooo TOTALLY "Not fair"!!!  Consider me the "national enquirer"  The readers want to know! What's the scoop? Which reminds me of another comment (months ago) that I still have questions about... but I won't bring it up for fear of getting the readership all in a tizzy 

Just love looking at pictures of, and reading about your boys. Having one myself, I just see all the others in him. 

Edit to add: Thanks again for letting me own one of those pups. I'm so excited to finally be moving to where I can get him some goats to call his own! I can barely wait to see him become all he can be, with space to roam and own!


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 5, 2016)

It sounds like Pete is going to his new home.  Like all of this litter he turned out beautiful.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 5, 2016)

Love Pete!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 5, 2016)

Wow
He really cleared that fence
I hope none of mine figure that out
They are all pretty content in their fields


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 5, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Wow
> He really cleared that fence
> I hope none of mine figure that out
> They are all pretty content in their fields



LOL He is very content he only does this when we ask him to.
It really is our game. We have something special with each dog... 

Well, that isn't exactly true... he will do this if he needs to get to the front field because his goats are "unattended" and he feels they need him. The other day 2 SCARY THREATENING cyclist were coming down the road... Pete flew over the gate ... cyclist freaked... Pete stayed put behind the fence. Pete has 2 fields the front and middle. He never goes outside of those areas even though he could jump any fence or gate.

Pete is in his summer weight here at 130# and 34" tall ... he isn't the runt anymore. 



Latestarter said:


> Another awesome "D" & Callie "pup"! I have to say Southern, you absolutely hit the jackpot with that litter! Even though it was all boys, they are ALL the pick of the litter in one way or another.
> 
> That is Soooooooo TOTALLY "Not fair"!!!  Consider me the "national enquirer"  The readers want to know! What's the scoop? Which reminds me of another comment (months ago) that I still have questions about... but I won't bring it up for fear of getting the readership all in a tizzy
> 
> ...


Very kind of you. I am also excited for you and Mel! 
You know I am always here if you have some adjustment problems. Although I don't think you will, you have a great bond with him and that respect is so critical. I posted below... we are actively in search of our land now!  
We have had many requests for repeat breeding but after what Callie went through I am nervous and really don't want to be in the "puppy making" business. Although the dear one is back with Tiggs and she can be stealthy with heat... I am keeping an eye out but she use to be a total jerk about heat... not anymore so very hard to see. 
You would laugh, I still look at their baby pictures! My daughter will put a new one up as my screen saver every once in a while.
Guess who is on today! YEP! MEL! 



Mike CHS said:


> It sounds like Pete is going to his new home.  Like all of this litter he turned out beautiful.



Thank You. I love his smiling face... some think it looks mean ... I see the happy smile. He is so gentle and loves children. 
Pete isn't going anywhere just yet. I am very undecided. So far a few inquiries were made but the people didn't qualify. 
I love him and he is special to me. He is soulful, considerate, dependable. He is a dog that blends in yet I see the "shine".
We are actively looking for our new place and have made contacts etc... so his new field will be on our new land! 
I will need more dogs and why not keep what I have already trained, and lets face it I have a bond with my boys.


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 5, 2016)

My Maddie has that smile. She's still a pupand not nearly as big. I hope my girls don't figure out they can clear their 34" fenceif they really want to. They do get vicious IN the fence if someone gets to close that doesn't belong.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 5, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> My Maddie has that smile. She's still a pup and not nearly as big. I hope my girls don't figure out they can clear their 34" fenceif they really want to. They do get vicious IN the fence if someone gets to close that doesn't belong.



Yeah, Chunk and Blue don't like anyone in their field. Pete is ok IF we are Ok. But just don't do anything stupid.
They all do charge the fence. Poor cyclists were terrified as they saw Pete coming... especially after he cleared the fence. But nope he will not jump the perimeter fencing.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 10, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Pete doesn't get much mention and I am not sure why...
> He like the others, has turned out to be a wonderful dog!
> 
> Pete was known as P.T. for those of you that followed the Callie/D pup thread!
> ...


Sooooooo
It was all cute when Mr. Pete does that
But now Trouble the goat has taken to doing the same thing
Not cute when she gets to the other side and chases the babies away from their grain and eats it all 
Typical, it's the goat causing 'Trouble'


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 10, 2016)

@Goat Whisperer  your Trouble doesn't know she's a goat.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 11, 2016)

time to make a higher gate...


----------



## babsbag (Aug 11, 2016)

I taught my dogs to go over gates. I buy gates that have 2x4 no climb welded on the bottom and then a 1' clear space at the top. The dogs go through the space and not over the top, no idea why. It would be much easier on them to just go up and over, especially on my big boy. But no, they go through the gap. If I don't want them to use a gate as their private passage I put a piece of stock panel to cover the gap and they don't go over. 

I tried many ways to give the dogs access to the various fields and everything they could get through so could the goats. And since I don't have a dog for every field this works. I am waiting for my puppy to figure this out...hope she takes a few more months.


----------

